# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  Cisco Soho 96

## denial

Dokimasa ena soho96 panw se dslam anko.(Apo oti lene einai alcatel A7300 pou exei suymvatothta o soho.)
Enw koumpwnei kai anavei to carrier molis kanw test to connection gia na suynde8ei svhnei to Carrier kai anavosvhnoun san trela ta send receive lampakia tou ADSL.Kamia idea?
Mhpws 8elei kapoio idiaitero setting h telika den exei swsto programmatismo to dslam kai den uparxei sumvatothta pros to paron?
Efxaristw ek twn proterwn!!!

H sundesh ginetai me otenet kai ta settings pou dokimazw einai:
ANNEXB-UR2 / PPPoE alla kai PPPoAtm (idia antidrash exei) / VPI 8 kai VCI 35.
Xreiazteai kati allo pou 3exnaw na kanw set?

----------


## NeK

Εγώ που το δοκίμασα μου έκανε αυτό που λες αλλά μόνο αν διάλεγα "ETSI" και όχι ANNEXB-UR2 Που με το οποίο δούλεψε κανονικά (πρέπει να περιμένεις 1-2 λεπτά).

----------


## denial

> Εγώ που το δοκίμασα μου έκανε αυτό που λες αλλά μόνο αν διάλεγα "ETSI" και όχι ANNEXB-UR2 Που με το οποίο δούλεψε κανονικά (πρέπει να περιμένεις 1-2 λεπτά).


An diale3w ETSI den xanei to link menei koumpomeno sto dslam alla den sundeetai.Den 3erw exw psiloaganakthsei  :Sad: 
Epishs kati allo pou parathrhsa einai oti den anavei to LINE ths ISDN enw to exw sundesei me to netmod.Exei kamia sxesh?

----------


## UGF_GreekMind

Ποιο firmware έχεις ;

Αναφέρθηκε στη cisco τέτοιο πρόβλημα με τα alcatel, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν κάνει για την περίπτωσή σου :

http://www.cisco.com/en/US/products/...80094bd7.shtml

----------


## UGF_GreekMind

Y.Γ. Πες μας αν με αυτό λύθηκε το πρόβλημά σου !

----------


## denial

> Ποιο firmware έχεις ;
> 
> Αναφέρθηκε στη cisco τέτοιο πρόβλημα με τα alcatel, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν κάνει για την περίπτωσή σου :
> 
> http://www.cisco.com/en/US/products/...80094bd7.shtml



12.2(13)ZH Cisco IOS Image
Version 3.3.0.21

8a dokimasw kai 8a enhmerwsw.
To newtero pou exw einai to e3hs.Meta apo kati reset k.l.p. katafere na sunde8ei me "etsi" ALLA evgale error oti den mporouse na parei ta dns apo ton provider.ta evala kai xeirokinhta alla tipota.
paw sto link pou mou edwses kai 8a enhmerwsw.(an kai dne vlepw na epitrepoun na parei opoiosdhpote newtero ios ektos an kanw la8os).
Efxaristw !!!

----------


## UGF_GreekMind

Όταν λες "ETSI" μπορείς να διευκρινίσεις αν λέει τον τύπο ; (δηλ.version ή κάποιο άλλο νούμερο... δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ εγκατάσταση cisco γι' αυτό).

----------


## denial

> Όταν λες "ETSI" μπορείς να διευκρινίσεις αν λέει τον τύπο ; (δηλ.version ή κάποιο άλλο νούμερο... δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ εγκατάσταση cisco γι' αυτό).


Sto setup ths sundeshs exei PPPoe - PPPoATM  ANNEXB-UR2(Germany) kai etsi.
To "etsi" einai epilogh.
Meta vazeis user name VCI VPI pass k.l.p.

Otan to dokimaza me ANNEXB-UR2 eixe to provlhma pou periegrapsa.Shmera pou evala "etsi" sunde8hke alla den mporouse na parei ta DNS apo otenet.
Isws ontws 8elei upgrade to IOS kai strwsei alla apo oti eida den dinoun to IOS ean den exeis account eidiko.opote...........
Opoios gnwrizei as ri3ei fws  :Smile:

----------


## Wolverine

Καλύτερα να επικοινωνήσεις με τη Cisco Hellas. Αυτοί μπορούν να σου δώσουν νεότερο IOS. Αλλά και να σου δώσουν λύση αν δεν είναι αυτό.

----------


## UGF_GreekMind

Αφού έχεις αγορασμένο το soho κάνε έναν account και κατέβασέ το. Μάλλον εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα.
Βέβαια αυτό που προτείνει ο wolverine είναι το καλύτερο !

Είναι δικαίωμά σου να ζητήσεις τεχνική βοήθεια και υποχρέωσή τους να τη δώσουν.

----------


## denial

> Αφού έχεις αγορασμένο το soho κάνε έναν account και κατέβασέ το. Μάλλον εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα.
> Βέβαια αυτό που προτείνει ο wolverine είναι το καλύτερο !
> 
> Είναι δικαίωμά σου να ζητήσεις τεχνική βοήθεια και υποχρέωσή τους να τη δώσουν.


Phra kai mou eipan na epikoinwnhsw me ton promh8efth mou  :Smile: )))))))
Xaos.........

----------


## UGF_GreekMind

Πρέπει να μάθεις διεκδικείς τα δικαιώματά σου πιο έντονα   :Wink:  

Εγώ στη θέση σου θα έστελνα ΑΜΕΣΩΣ email στη cisco : cs-support-emea@cisco.com και θα τους έλεγα για το πρόβλημα και για την αντιμετώπισή μου από τη cisco hellas (σε έντονο ύφος) !

Αν το κάνεις μην ξεχάσεις να γράψεις τα στοιχεία του soho όπως S/N, firmware ver. κλπ...

----------


## TiO

ennoeite... h Cisco Hellas den kanei support... Mono oi dealers ths...

----------


## UGF_GreekMind

Δεν το καταλαβαίνω... και όταν ο dealer έχει πρόβλημα τι κάνει ; 

Μάλλον πέρνει τη cisco hellas   :Exclamation:  

Tέλος πάντων... το παραπάνω email είναι το customer support της cisco για την Ευρώπη. Αλλά τώρα που το θυμήθηκα... γιατί δεν κάνεις εγγραφή στο site της cisco ;

----------


## TiO

oxi otan exei o dealer problhma epikoinwnei katey0eian me thn uposthrixh ths Cisco sto exwteriko.. synh0ws Bryxeles(ekei einai to TAC gia EMEA) ...

BTW auth th stigmh dokimazw ena 836 Cisco se Intracom DSLAM over ISDN .... so far so good ... to sthsimo tou einai poly eykolo mesw web interface alla fysika yparxei kai to gnwsto cli pou spaei kokkala. Se ligaki 0a exw newtera gia performance me NAT kai xwris NAT kai sygkrish me ta Zyxel 650R 33 kai Jetspeed 500i pou exw dokimasei...

----------


## denial

> oxi otan exei o dealer problhma epikoinwnei katey0eian me thn uposthrixh ths Cisco sto exwteriko.. synh0ws Bryxeles(ekei einai to TAC gia EMEA) ...
> 
> BTW auth th stigmh dokimazw ena 836 Cisco se Intracom DSLAM over ISDN .... so far so good ... to sthsimo tou einai poly eykolo mesw web interface alla fysika yparxei kai to gnwsto cli pou spaei kokkala. Se ligaki 0a exw newtera gia performance me NAT kai xwris NAT kai sygkrish me ta Zyxel 650R 33 kai Jetspeed 500i pou exw dokimasei...


Erwthsh krishs  :Smile:  TO lamapki tous ISDN to LINE sou anavei?
TI version IOS exei?

----------


## UGF_GreekMind

Ρε denial... δεν πιστεύω να έχεις το netmod κλειστό ;
(sorry αν είναι λίγο κουφό αυτό που λέω, αλλά συμβαίνει και στους καλύτερους)

----------


## Wolverine

TiO αν θέλεις άνοιξε ένα καινούριο θέμα να μας πεις τις εντυπώσεις από τις δόκιμες που έχεις κάνει. Θα ήταν χρήσιμο και για τα άλλα μέλη να δουν τις εντυπώσεις σου.

----------


## delto

> Όταν λες "ETSI" μπορείς να διευκρινίσεις αν λέει τον τύπο ; (δηλ.version ή κάποιο άλλο νούμερο... δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ εγκατάσταση cisco γι' αυτό).


ETSI 101-388 v1.2.1 ADSL over ISDN

sumfwna me auto....

http://www.cisco.com/en/US/products/...08014ede3.html

----------


## denial

> Ρε denial... δεν πιστεύω να έχεις το netmod κλειστό ;
> (sorry αν είναι λίγο κουφό αυτό που λέω, αλλά συμβαίνει και στους καλύτερους)


Xexe oxi vre anoixto einai aplws to LINE den anavei kai me anushxei re gamwto.Pantou se ola ta review to vlepw anameno.
H cisco pantws telika mesw tou promh8efth mou apanthse na to paw na to kanoun upgrade aftoi  kai to pairnw pisw epitopou  :Smile: 
Enas filos ciscakias mphke kai katevase oti teleftaio IOS uparxei gia SOHO 96 (an 8elei kapoios tou to stelnw) .Einai 12.2(13)ZH2
Molis to valw 8a enhmerwsw.

----------


## UGF_GreekMind

Ok... να 'σε καλα και περιμένουμε νέα !

----------


## denial

> Ok... να 'σε καλα και περιμένουμε νέα !


Mpa mia apo ta idia.Enw pairnei IP epimenei oti ta DNS einai invalid giati den mporei na kanei ping ton provider.
Gia otidhpote newtero 8a ehmerwsw !

----------


## metallica

Φιλε denial,
μηπως μπορείς να μας πεις πως εκανες το setup? Καταλαβαινω οτι χρησιμοποίησες το Cisco WebSetup. Εκεί ποιό profile συνδεσης εχεις επιλέξει και τελικά με τι πρωτόκολλο συνδέεσαι ? PPPoE ή PPPoA (δεν ειναι τα ίδια, και αν δεν εχει γίνει το αντιστοιχο setup απο τη μεριά του παροχέα έχεις πρόβλημα, εκτός αν κάνει autosense). Τι σύνδεση βάζεις ? Με δυναμική ή στατική διεύθυνση ? Αν πας στο Router Details, μπορείς να δείς και το πλήρες configuration. Μπορείς να το στείλεις ?
Η γραμμή LINE μπορεί να μην ανάβει για διάφορους λόγους. π.χ. να μην ειναι ενεργοποιημενο το ISDN interface στο SOHO96 (είναι για να δέχεται κλήσεις για remote management/dial), μπορεί το πορτοκαλί καλώδιο (ISDN) να έχει πρόβλημα ή να εχει συνδεθεί σε λάθος θυρα στο NETMOD (δύσκολο  8) ) ή σε λάθος πόρτα στο Soho96.  Από τον παροχέα δεν σου εχουν πεί τι να βάλεις για παραμέτρους ? Περα απο τα login/password, VPI/VCI, αν είναι dynamic/Static , PPPoE/PPPoA ??

Στο Troubleshooting (web setup) εχει επιλογες για Test connection / Interface summary κτλ κτλ... Εκεί τι σου λέει ?? 
Συγνώμη για όλες τις ερωτησεις (μερικές μπορεί να ακουγονται και απλοϊκές) αλλα προσπαθω να καταλαβω που κολλάει η συνδεση ... ενω μας λες οτι παίρνει IP address ..

Μπορεί και να το βρούμε   :Mr. Green:  

Καλό βράδυ.

----------


## hippie

> ...Phra kai mou eipan na epikoinwnhsw me ton promh8efth mou )))))))
> Xaos.........



μια ερωτηση> που βρισκεται ο προμηθευτης σου (εννοω σε ποια χωρα)  :Question:  

μαλλον προβλημα συμβατοτητας...  :Crying:

----------


## metallica

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από denial
> 
> ...Phra kai mou eipan na epikoinwnhsw me ton promh8efth mou )))))))
> Xaos.........
> 
> 
> 
> μια ερωτηση> που βρισκεται ο προμηθευτης σου (εννοω σε ποια χωρα)  
> 
> μαλλον προβλημα συμβατοτητας...


Εφόσον έχει στις επιλογές το ETSI και το AnnexB_UR2 τότε δεν ειναι σε λαθος χωρα. Είναι με βαση τα Ευρωπαϊκά πρότυπα του ADSL over ISDN.  8)  Αλλιώς δεν θα έπαιρνε ουτε IP Address ούτε καν σύνδεση ... 

Χαιρετώ!

----------


## denial

> Φιλε denial,
> μηπως μπορείς να μας πεις πως εκανες το setup? Καταλαβαινω οτι χρησιμοποίησες το Cisco WebSetup. Εκεί ποιό profile συνδεσης εχεις επιλέξει και τελικά με τι πρωτόκολλο συνδέεσαι ? PPPoE ή PPPoA (δεν ειναι τα ίδια, και αν δεν εχει γίνει το αντιστοιχο setup απο τη μεριά του παροχέα έχεις πρόβλημα, εκτός αν κάνει autosense). Τι σύνδεση βάζεις ? Με δυναμική ή στατική διεύθυνση ? Αν πας στο Router Details, μπορείς να δείς και το πλήρες configuration. Μπορείς να το στείλεις ?
> Η γραμμή LINE μπορεί να μην ανάβει για διάφορους λόγους. π.χ. να μην ειναι ενεργοποιημενο το ISDN interface στο SOHO96 (είναι για να δέχεται κλήσεις για remote management/dial), μπορεί το πορτοκαλί καλώδιο (ISDN) να έχει πρόβλημα ή να εχει συνδεθεί σε λάθος θυρα στο NETMOD (δύσκολο  8) ) ή σε λάθος πόρτα στο Soho96.  Από τον παροχέα δεν σου εχουν πεί τι να βάλεις για παραμέτρους ? Περα απο τα login/password, VPI/VCI, αν είναι dynamic/Static , PPPoE/PPPoA ??
> 
> Στο Troubleshooting (web setup) εχει επιλογες για Test connection / Interface summary κτλ κτλ... Εκεί τι σου λέει ?? 
> Συγνώμη για όλες τις ερωτησεις (μερικές μπορεί να ακουγονται και απλοϊκές) αλλα προσπαθω να καταλαβω που κολλάει η συνδεση ... ενω μας λες οτι παίρνει IP address ..
> 
> Μπορεί και να το βρούμε   
> 
> Καλό βράδυ.


Klasikh 384/128 Dynamic (dsl home) einai. PPPoA einai.
Portokali kalwdio den uphrxe mesa.Opote xrhsimopoihsa ISDN kalwdio pou eixa apo to fritz.
To kitrino eixe (ethernet) .To mov (DSL) pou den to xrhsimopoiw giati exw allo apo to splitter pou evale o ote kai to kalwdio revmatos.
Ean ftaiei to kalwdio tou fritz ti na pw.....An kapoios exei thn diata3h tou portokali kalwdiou ths cisco  as mou pei na to ftia3w na teleiwnw.
Apo ekei kai pera sto testing sto web setup mou leei : DNS is invalid kai na ta valw manual.Ta vazw manual kai pali ta idia den mporei na kanei ping ton Provider.
Afta.

----------


## TiO

an ennoeis to kalwdio pou syndeei to splitter me ton router tote einai se RJ11 ta 2,3 sta 2,3(se RJ11) 'h 4,5(se RJ45)

----------


## denial

> an ennoeis to kalwdio pou syndeei to splitter me ton router tote einai se RJ11 ta 2,3 sta 2,3(se RJ11) 'h 4,5(se RJ45)


OXI to kalwdio pou sundeei ton router me to netmod lew.An gnwrizei kapoios as mou pei giati den to eixe mesa sto kouti (to portokali kalwdio).

----------


## bond

> OXI to kalwdio pou sundeei ton router me to netmod lew.An gnwrizei kapoios as mou pei giati den to eixe mesa sto kouti (to portokali kalwdio).


Ποιος σου είπε ότι πρέπει να συνδέσεις τον router με το netmod. Το router και το netmod τα συνδέεις στις δύο εξόδους του splitter.

----------


## TiO

den katalaba pou kolaei to netmod... gia thn ADSL grammh den milages prin? 'h exasa epeisodio?

----------


## denial

> den katalaba pou kolaei to netmod... gia thn ADSL grammh den milages prin? 'h exasa epeisodio?


Uparxei ena kalwdio portokali pou to xrhsimopoieis na sunde8ei to netmod me ton router sthn porta ISDN S/T .Gia na vlepeis otan xrhsimopoiei kapoio kanali h isdn gia data.
Epeidh eleipe rwtaw an to exei kapoios na mou pei thn diata3h na ftia3w to kalwdio  :Smile:

----------


## TiO

thn ISDN S/T thn exei o router gia na mporeis na mpeis panw tou apo makria(remote management).... kai fysika den xreiazete na einai syndedemenh gia na paixei to adsl

Quote apo to site ths Cisco:

On the Cisco SOHO 96 router, this cable is used for remote management. 

http://www.cisco.com/en/US/products/...08012fc92.html

----------


## denial

> thn ISDN S/T thn exei o router gia na mporeis na mpeis panw tou apo makria(remote management).... kai fysika den xreiazete na einai syndedemenh gia na paixei to adsl
> 
> Quote apo to site ths Cisco:
> 
> On the Cisco SOHO 96 router, this cable is used for remote management. 
> 
> http://www.cisco.com/en/US/products/...08012fc92.html


To gnwrizw.Aplws 8elw na to ftia3w mhpws xreiastei .giafto rwthsa.

----------


## TiO

aaaaaa ok... sorry gia thn dialexh tote...to kalwdio pou 0es einai ena aplo ey0y(1 pros 1 an kai mono ta 3,4,5,6 xrhsimopoiountai) RJ45 se RJ45...

----------


## denial

Evala kai thn 12.3 shmera alla pali ta idia.
OPoios ekane test ton soho as mou pei ti version IOS exei o soho tou .
Efxaristw !!!

----------


## TiO

loipon egw me 12.2.13ZH se intracom DSLAM(alla nomizw oti se ola 0a paizei) mono me ETSI douleuei to routeraki... me ANNEXB-UR2(Germany) den sygxronize ka0olou...

----------


## UGF_GreekMind

Αν θυμάμαι καλά ο empire είναι σε alcatel και όταν έβαλε ETSI του έκανε χαζα !
Μόνο με ANNEXB-UR2 μπόρεσε να δουλέψει.

----------


## hippie

εγω *αν* καταλαβα καλα   :Crying:  

πρεπει να του δουλεψε μονο με ETSI και *οχι* με το ANNEXB-UR2(Germany)   :Rolling Eyes:  

 Εmpire    :Question:   :Idea:   :Idea:   :Idea:

----------


## TiO

nai alla se Intracom..

----------


## denial

> loipon egw me 12.2.13ZH se intracom DSLAM(alla nomizw oti se ola 0a paizei) mono me ETSI douleuei to routeraki... me ANNEXB-UR2(Germany) den sygxronize ka0olou...


emena me 12.2.13ZH kai ZH2 kai 12.13.kati pou dokimasa eixe idia sumperifora.Dhladh koumpwne me to dslam kai otan ekane to connection evgaze provlhma me ta dns kai mou elege na ta valw manually.Kai fusika pali den phgaine pou8ena.
Panta me etsi. me ANNEXB-UR2 trelenotan.Apo oti 3erw exoun ANKO dslam (dhladh Alcatel).

----------


## NeK

Σε intracom το δοκίμασα.

----------


## UGF_GreekMind

Sorry... γράψτε λάθος !

----------


## TiO

empire, emena pantws se intracom mono me to ETSI doulepse kai douleuei akoma edw dipla mou...

----------


## TiO

Loipon enw sto web interface exei mono ANNEXB-UR2 kai ETSI mesa apo to CLI exei kai alles 3 epiloges(sthn ousia dyo)

auto
annexb
multimode

me auto doulepse
me annexb oxi
me multimode doulepse

auta...

----------


## denial

> Loipon enw sto web interface exei mono ANNEXB-UR2 kai ETSI mesa apo to CLI exei kai alles 3 epiloges(sthn ousia dyo)
> 
> auto
> annexb
> multimode
> 
> me auto doulepse
> me annexb oxi
> me multimode doulepse
> ...


Dhladh mphkes me telnet kai setarises multimode kai sou doulepse? Pou akrivws einai gia na mhn psaxnw gaiti IOS den gnwrizw kai toso kala.

----------


## TiO

otan 0a eisai sto 

cisco>enable
cisco#conf t
cisco(config)#int atm0
cisco(config-if)#dsl operat multimode
cisco(config-if)#[CTRL-Z]
cisco#write

kai telos

----------


## denial

> otan 0a eisai sto 
> 
> cisco>enable
> cisco#conf t
> cisco(config)#int atm0
> cisco(config-if)#dsl operat multimode
> cisco(config-if)#[CTRL-Z]
> cisco#write
> 
> kai telos


apo th stigmh pou kaneis write 8elei reload o router h kanei pleon try me to multimode pou valame?

----------


## TiO

kanei disconnect an einai connected kai dokimazei pleon se multimode... den xreiazete reload

----------


## denial

Ean kapoios kataferei na tou doulepsei o soho96 se ANKO Dslam (lene oti einai to A7300 Alcatel)  parakalw na kanei post giati egw telika den katafera na to kanw na doulepsei  :(
Efxaristw!

----------


## tolisp

Kenena neo exeis denial? Telika ekanes anabathmisi sto IOS i doulepse kanonika me afto pou grafeis? 12.2(13)ZH 
Rwtaw giati exw agorasei to idio mixanaki kai perimenw ton OTE tin epomeni bdomada na me sindesei opote...thelw na eimai etoimopolemos :Smile: ))

----------


## Koumooo

παιδια, το εχειδοκιμάσει κανένας σε Siemens DSLAM???

γιατι σκέφτομαι να το παρω και στην περιοχη μου εχουμε siemens...

----------


## denial

> Kenena neo exeis denial? Telika ekanes anabathmisi sto IOS i doulepse kanonika me afto pou grafeis? 12.2(13)ZH 
> Rwtaw giati exw agorasei to idio mixanaki kai perimenw ton OTE tin epomeni bdomada na me sindesei opote...thelw na eimai etoimopolemos:)))


H ZH einai buggy.Opote evala thn ZH2.Parola afta pali ta idia provlhmata exw me to DSLAM edw.Dhladh sundeetai alla den mporei na parei DNS.Kai me Otenet kai me Tellas :(

----------


## tolisp

To ZH2 apo pou to zitas? Apo tin Cisco Hellas i apo ton promithefti?
Egw peftw se dslam intracom kai an katalaba kala prepei na kanw setup se ETSI...swsto?
Pantws an kapoios exei screenshots apo to setup tha to ektimousa poli na ta kanei posting edw i na mou ta steilei sto tolis@hotmail.com - tha einai apsogi boitheia :Smile:

----------


## TiO

dokimase se multimode nomizw oti pezei ligo kalytera apo to ETSI

to IOS zhta to apo ton promh0eyth sou...

ma apo to web interface einai para poly aplo... mono pou den 0a breis to multimode ekei... alla bale ETSI...

----------


## denial

> To ZH2 apo pou to zitas? Apo tin Cisco Hellas i apo ton promithefti?
> Egw peftw se dslam intracom kai an katalaba kala prepei na kanw setup se ETSI...swsto?
> Pantws an kapoios exei screenshots apo to setup tha to ektimousa poli na ta kanei posting edw i na mou ta steilei sto tolis@hotmail.com - tha einai apsogi boitheia:)


Yparxoun screenshots edw.
http://64.246.32.125/modules.php?nam...&modem_info=12
opws 8a deis einai polu aplo me web interface den kaneis kai tipota.
GIa to ZH2 an den sto dwsei o promh8efths sou pesmou na sto steilw.

----------


## tolisp

denial xilia efxaristw gia tin boitheia sou :Smile:  genika oloi se afto to forum fainetai na eiste ipodeigma gia to pws prepei na simperiferontai ta atoma pou mpainoun se tetoia forums :Smile: 
Epeidi o promitheftis mou...einai olokliri istoria pou kai pws einai tha se parakalousa an den einai diskolo na mou to steileis na to perasw egw. Den kserw an ginetai attachment edw... alliws xrisimopoiise se parakalw to mail mou tolis@hotmail.com - kai pali efxaristw gia tin boitheia :Smile:

----------


## tolisp

UPDATE! Telika mou doulepse kanonika me ANNEXB-UR2 kai PPPoA se DSLAM Intracom me tin prwti... mesa se 2-3 lepta ekane mono tou setup kai rithmiseis kai opws blepete eimai online :Smile:

----------


## denial

> UPDATE! Telika mou doulepse kanonika me ANNEXB-UR2 kai PPPoA se DSLAM Intracom me tin prwti... mesa se 2-3 lepta ekane mono tou setup kai rithmiseis kai opws blepete eimai online:)


Xairomai pou sou doulepse amesws .Me to kwlodslam ths alcatel na dw pote 8a mo udoulepsei emena :))
To bios einai gurw sta 5.5mb opote xlwmo to kovw to hotmail na to dexetai.an exeis kapoio email se provider dwsto mou me pm an den 8es public kai 8a sto steilw amesws .

----------


## Koumooo

παιδια σε Siemens DSLAM το εχει δουλεψει κανενας??? σε μενα δεν δουλευει αν και νομιζω οτι φται οτι δεν εχω καν σημα...

----------


## tolisp

Xmmmm re filarako an den exeis sima (profanws ennoeis to ledaki CD den anabei...) profanws o OTE den sou exei sindesei akoma tin dsl!!!! (i exeis kanei kapoio lathos stin sindesi an tin ekanes monos)
Eipame to cisco einai asteri alla... den bazei kai mono tou ta kalwdia   :Mr. Green:

----------


## Koumooo

xm
ok δουλευει πλεον..ειχαν "χασει" την αιτηση μου οι οΤΕδες... αλαλ τελος καλο ολα καλα. όπως ειπνα και τα παιδια απραπανω δουλεευι με την μια.. αλαλ ρε παιδια απο το web interface καναι πολυ βασικα πραγματα.... πρέπει να μπω στο CL για αν παραμετροποιήσω το firewall?? για να ακνω port forwarding??

το έξτρα software sdm αν κατάλαβα σου επιτρέπει να κάνεις ευκολότερα ακριβώς αυτα τα πράγματα; καί πόσο παει να το παρουμε;

----------


## trinity

:Mr. Green:

----------


## tolisp

den katalaba file ti les... apo to web interface pas sta advanced properties sto PAT configuration kaneis opoia ports theleis forward anebazeis to firewall kai....voila! Ola douleboun mia xara KAI me hardware firewall :Wink: 
To software sdm pou les ti einai pou to eides??? An "leei" proteinw na to paroume sinetairika (eimaste idi 2 kai esi 3) kai na to xrisimopoioume gia na riksoume to kostos hehehehe (to idio exw kanei parepiptontws kai me to antivirus mou to plirwsame 5 kai to exoume agorasmeno kai "nomimo")   :Mr. Green:

----------


## Koumooo

update.

ημουνα μεσα στον υπνο και ηταν το PAT μπροστα μου και δεν το εβλεπα...

2o : δυστυχώς ώς εχει το firewall απλα το ανοιγεις ή κλεινεις μεσα απο το Interface και αναλυτικες ρυθμισεις κανεις μεσω απο το IOS σε CL ...μπππρρρρρ


3ο ¨μετα απο ψαξιμο ανακαλυψα οτι το SDM παιζει μόνο σε 836 και όχι σε soho, και εχω βαλει γνωστους ναψάξουν αν αυτο θα αλλάξει στο μέλλον. Αν δηλαδη δεν παιζει λόγω καποιου περιορισμου σε hardware ή απλα γιατι η cisco θελει να διαζωριζει το φτηνο soho 96 απο το ακριβό 836
Αυτα

----------


## chatasos

> To software sdm pou les ti einai pou to eides??? An "leei" proteinw na to paroume sinetairika (eimaste idi 2 kai esi 3) kai na to xrisimopoioume gia na riksoume to kostos hehehehe (to idio exw kanei parepiptontws kai me to antivirus mou to plirwsame 5 kai to exoume agorasmeno kai "nomimo")


Είναι free   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## holy

lol agorases antivirus sineterika ?? lol ma ola ta antivirus free den einai?? free copies ownz:>

btw tolisp apo pings pws paei to cisco?? Se endiaferoun ka8olou? An mporeis gia pesmou genikotera prwto hop poso pianeis??

----------


## tolisp

holy... poios sou eipe oti ta antivirus einai free? :Smile: )) To mcafee pou gia mena kai isws gia tous perissoterous einai to KORIFAIO einai free gia ena mina (an thimamai kala ) meta stamataei ta updates kai bgazei diafora reminders spastika... kai gia 5e skeftika den einai problima na ksefortothw ta diafora kai na einai always updated  :Wink: 
Sorry me paixnidia, pings klp den exw asxolithei pote sto internet (i to pc genika) tis spanies fores pou paizw protimw to PS2 mou :Smile:  An pantws mou peis ti einai to hop efxaristws na to tsekarw kai na sou pw

----------


## holy

pccillin ownz:P

basika den kserw kai ti isp exeis alla kane mou ena ping kai tracert edw sena server sti germania 81.3.59.169 
Epeidi eimai twra me siemens 5935 kai telika exw apogoiteutei ligo apo dauto.. Xalia pings kai midamini ipostiriksi oson afora ti siemens... Gia na breis firmware update prepei na filiseis katourimenes podies...
Tespa thnx prokatabolika:>>

----------


## nemesis2u

παιδες ξεχαστε την CISCO HELLAS δεν απαντανε ουτε στην πιο απλη ερωτηση " ο router  τι χρωμα εχει?" εκτος αν εχετε παρει καποιο προγραμμα για support...εννοειται πληρωμενο. Αλλιως ξεχαστε IOS, και TAC. Αν ειστε τυχεροι θα βρειτε κατι απο το site αλλα και εκει μη μπειτε στον κοπο να στειλετε email ..... συνδεση με Καιρο.... Εμπρος? Ποιος ειναι? Anyway..... οπως και να εχει το πραγμα με τους δικους μας τους ...... στη Cisco ....ciso rules!!!

----------


## nathlas

το πιο φοβερο ειναι οτι για να μιλησεις με το helpdsk  της    infoquest ας πουμε πουναι ενας απο τους 2 προμηθευτες  πρεπει να παρεις τηλεφωνο 090 !!!!!  αλλιως αν εχεις προβλημα το πας για βλαβη   :Laughing:   :Laughing:    και το παιρνεις μετα απο μια βδομαδα......με το συστημα τους...
και να μη πω για τον αλλο προμηθευτη τον Πουλιαδη..  :Laughing:   :P   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

απιστευτη αλητεια !!!! παρεχουνε βοηθεια επι πληρωμη για κατι που ωφειλουνε να το παρεχουνε δωρεαν.....
οι dealers δε ξερουν τιποτα τεχνικα με την πολυπλοκοτητα του cisco...οποτε τι κανεις????
*ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ CISCO* !!!!

υποστηριξη μηδεν....!!!

κριμα την εταιρεια.....

----------


## wintech2003

Εμένα πάντως στην Infoquest μου απαντάνε εντός 10 λεπτων - μισης ώρας. Υποβάλλω το ερώτημα ηλεκτρονικά και με παίρνουν τηλέφωνο εκείνοι.
Επίσης ενα 1721 που είχα, δεν είχε το σωστο ios, και τους το έστειλα και μου το ξαναστείλαν φτιαγμένο σε 2 μέρες ΔΩΡΕΑΝ.

Α! και δεν έχω support...

----------


## nathlas

μπας και δουλευεισ εκει ρε φιλε??
γιατι αμα ειναι ετσι να σε πιασουμε κολλητο μπορει να ξαναπιαστουμε κοροιδα και ξαναγορασουμε cisco.....  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## wintech2003

:Smile: 

Δεν δουλευω εκει.. αν δουλευα σιγά μην υπέβαλλα ηλεκτρονικά ερωτήματα..  :Smile:

----------


## NetTraptor

*wintech2003*, Σωστά και εγώ τις προαλλες προυτιασα την flash του router μου και έσβησα κατά λάθος το ios χωρίς να έχω backup η infoquest είχε φανταστικό response… μετά από on-line request για support. 30 λεπτά μετά ήμουν up n running

----------


## JJX

> update.
> .....................
> 3ο ¨μετα απο ψαξιμο ανακαλυψα οτι το SDM παιζει μόνο σε 836 και όχι σε soho, και εχω βαλει γνωστους ναψάξουν αν αυτο θα αλλάξει στο μέλλον. Αν δηλαδη δεν παιζει λόγω καποιου περιορισμου σε hardware ή απλα γιατι η cisco θελει να διαζωριζει το φτηνο soho 96 απο το ακριβό 836
> Αυτα


Αν και το ποστ ειναι παλιο....
Γνωριζει κανεις αν ισχυει? 
Εχει δουλεψει κανεις cisco με siemens dslam?

Εχω το ιδιο προβλημα με αυτο που λεει (δεν αναβει το CD στο μοδεμ)
Η απαντηση του ΟΤΕ ειναι κλασσικα "Δεν υποστηριζουμε τo μοδεμ σας"

----------


## JJX

Σημερα μετα απο δοκιμες με εναν οτετζη μου ειπαν οτι μαλλον ειναι προβλημα ασυμβατοτητας! Ομορφα  :Smile: 
Το μονο καλο ειναι οτι δεν θα χρεωσουν το παγιο (για να δουμε και στην πραξη τι θα κανουν...)

----------


## Undertow

μια αθλια ερώτηση: η εντολή για να σβήσω τις ρυθμίσεις που έχω κάνει και να επανέλθει όπως ήταν στην αρχή αρρύθμιστος ποια είναι;erase startup-config?
προσοχή όχι για να σβήσω το ios!
χρειάζομαι οπωσδήποτε επιβεβαίωση για να προχωρήσω! thanks

----------


## JJX

write erase

----------


## JJX

Σε τι dslam δουλευεις το cisco??

----------


## Ace

> Αν και το ποστ ειναι παλιο....
> Γνωριζει κανεις αν ισχυει? 
> Εχει δουλεψει κανεις cisco με siemens dslam?


ΝΑΙ! Έχω ενα 837 και παίζει ΤΖΕΤ. Το OVERBOOKING του πΟΤΕ μας τα χαλάει λίγο αλλά σ/κ βράδια χτυπάω κατι 47αρες download, και με το adsltest της ForthNET το upload μου είναι πάνω απο 135 πάντα.

----------


## JJX

αποτι βρηκα μονο ο soho 96 εχει προβλημα σε siemens 2.... σε siemens 1 παιζει κανονικα

τα υπολοιπα της cisco παιζουν κανονικα

----------


## Undertow

> Σε τι dslam δουλευεις το cisco??


σε siemens 2.
το θέμα ειναι οτι δεν μπορώ να κάνω browse ακόμα , αν και το emule και το kazaa πάνε σφαίρα!

διάβασα κάπου ότι είθισται ορισμένες φορές να μην μπορείς να κάνεις browse και πρέπει να μειώσεις το segment size σε 1452...το έκανα κι αυτό αλλά τίποτα...
r1#int eth0
r1#ip tcp adjust mss-1452

Καμία άλλη ιδέα;;;;

----------


## JJX

μπορεις να μπεις με κονσολα και να μου στειλεις ενα τμημα του config??

enable
sh run
και κανε μου copy paste το τμημα του ATM 0 (σε πμ)

μπας και βρει τιποτα υποπτο στο config μου??

----------


## Ace

> μπορεις να μπεις με κονσολα και να μου στειλεις ενα τμημα του config??
> 
> enable
> sh run
> και κανε μου copy paste το τμημα του ATM 0 (σε πμ)
> 
> μπας και βρει τιποτα υποπτο στο config μου??


κανε και ενα "*show dsl interface atm0*" gia na doume plhrofories gia th grammh sou, για καλό και για κακό...  :Cool:

----------


## JJX

Με πηραν τηλεφωνο απο οτε χθες, αφου ψαχτηκαν και μου επιβεβαιωσαν την ασυμβατοτητα (λογικα το εψαξαν σημερα -την προηγουμενη απλα το ειπαν)
Λεει "πραγματι υπαρχει καποια μικρη διαφορα μεταξυ siemens 1 και siemens 2"...

Ειπαν οτι μπορει να δωσουν καποια λυση σημερα, για να δουμε...


το config μου ειναι εδω:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...2&postcount=13
Με αυτο παντως δεν δουλευει σε siemens2 - δουλευει σε siemens1

----------


## JJX

Χτες, κυριακη το modem συχρονισε για 10 λεπτα και μετα δεν ξανασυχρονισε.....

Το κλεινω, το ξανανοιγω και ειναι ξανα συχρονισμενο (ωραια λεω!)
Μετα απο 2 λεπτα και ενω το modem ειναι ανοικτο σβηνει το λαμπακι!!!
Περνω το 1242 λεει οτι ειμαι σε siemens 1 πλεον

Τωρα τι πρεπει να κανω??
Για να συχρονισε λογικα δεν φταιει κατι στην εγκατασταση μου, αλλα κατι κανουν στον ΟΤΕ,σωστα???

----------


## JJX

Τελικα ειχαν συνδεσει λαθος τα καλωδια! 
Ηρθαν σημερα και τα εφτιαξαν   :Wink: 

Για να δουμε...

----------


## kadronarxis

Ξέρει κανείς κάτι για αυτό εδώ;

άντε γερά.

----------


## kadronarxis

H τελευταία αναβάθμιση ios που σκοτώνει είναι η 12.3(11).T3

Αυτό το ios σκοτώνει.

Αν το βρείτε, κοτσάρετέ το πάνω.

----------


## JJX

Τι παραπανω εχει?  :Smile: 
Γιατι αξιζει?

----------


## kadronarxis

είναι major release.

Όλα τα άλλα χωρίς το Τ είναι early releases, αρα έχουν caveats (bugs δηλαδή).
Υποστηρίζει όλα τα τελευταία όπως Dynamic DNS, autoqos, snmp και άλλα.

Βασικά, αυτές οι major releases δεν έχουν τόσα πολλά bugs όσα οι early.

Άντε γερά.

----------


## chatasos

> είναι major release.
> 
> Όλα τα άλλα χωρίς το Τ είναι early releases, αρα έχουν caveats (bugs δηλαδή).
> Υποστηρίζει όλα τα τελευταία όπως Dynamic DNS, autoqos, snmp και άλλα.
> 
> Βασικά, αυτές οι major releases δεν έχουν τόσα πολλά bugs όσα οι early.
> 
> Άντε γερά.


Όλα τα Τ είναι  Early Deployment. Για Soho δεν έχουν βγει ακόμα General Deployment/Limited Deployment.

Όλα τα IOS έχουν bugs. Το θέμα είναι ποια επηρεάζουν εσένα  :Wink:

----------


## kadronarxis

Άρα στο site της cisco έχουν κάνει λάθος, όταν γράφουν με τεράστια γράμματα ότι το 12.3Τ είναι major release.

Άντε γερά.

----------


## chatasos

Μήπως το γράφει κάπως αλλιώς?
Τα T είναι New Technology Introduction releases που βασίζονται σε αντίστοιχα Major Releases (και απλά τους προσθέτουν καινούργια χαρακτηριστικά). π.χ. το 12.3T βασίζεται στο major release 12.3.

----------


## kadronarxis

ok man, όπως το λες.

Στο διαδίκτυο, τα περισσότερα ios που κυκλοφορούν είναι Τ μορφής.
Ειδικά για το soho97-96, τα Τ τα έχει σαν milestone.Οπότε μπορούμε να τα θεωρήσουμε σαν major release.

Έτσι το βλέπω εγώ, μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος.

Άντε γερά.

----------


## Shamrocker

> Τελικα ειχαν συνδεσει λαθος τα καλωδια! 
> Ηρθαν σημερα και τα εφτιαξαν 
> 
> Για να δουμε...


Αν τύχει και το δεις μετά από τόσο καιρό...

Ποιά καλώδια ακριβώς σου είχαν συνδέσει λάθος;

----------


## JJX

Ειπαν στο dslam
λαδι θελανε για να κανουν την δουλεια τους... λαμογια

Ωστσο αποδειχθηκε και η ασυμβατοτητα! *ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΕ SIEMENS1*

----------

